# Suggestions/help on "dwarf filly"



## Anne (Nov 27, 2006)

I answered and requested information on a filly for sale in my area. The pictures were clearly those of a dwarf, however a clearly well cared for little girl. If this owner really needs to place this little girl in a new home, is there a possibility in this area?

I am in western WI.

I do not know that this is a need to sell situation, and have simply let the owner know that if she does need to find this little girl a new home that there may be some help.

She's an adorable little filly.

You can email me if there is any information.

Anne


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes there is help out there and I am sure we can help you find her a home.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 27, 2006)

just let me know if you need our help


----------



## Marilyn SE MN (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Anne,

I'm in SE Minnesota, close to Rochester, and am an approved foster home. Let me know if I can help in any way.

Marilyn Cavil/ MN Coordinator


----------

